# Pedigree help



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm kinda of a pedigree freak (horses that is) and I was wondering if the buck I have now has a good one. From the research I've done I think he is well bred but what do you think? Here is a link to his pedigree. Thanks again!
http://www.freewebs.com/sunrisecuttinghorses/bucks.htm


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes, he has some nice bucks, pipeline and mojo magic! whew! These are the bucks mentioned above: 
This is Mojo Magic ENNOBELD









Here's Dow Pipeline








if you want pics of the other ennobeld bucks type in their name on the ABGA website and search.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

He does come from nice lines. 2DOX and Magnum I am a fan of and who hasn't heard of Mojo MAguc. Pretty much anything with an Ennoblement is going to be good.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ok i couldnt help it, i'm going to post more pics... sorry if there are too many..

JLF Dello (doe)









Frances (doe)









Downen Big 85









Lobola









Tarz N Pipes (not ennobeld)


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank You! Bring on the pics! I always like to see where my stock is comming from.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

correction, Tarz n Pipes, is Elite Ennobeld, it didnt say it on your pedigree.


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

What does Elite Ennobeld mean?


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Its a USBGA thing. 

"Elite Ennobled Champion Award Rules:

Earn total of 8 points (4 from Ennobled and 4 more for Elite) by doing the following:
Fulfill the Ennobled Champion requirements (4 points)
4 Official Grand Champions of which 1 must be earned as an Official Senior Doe/Buck.
Official Does and Bucks must fulfill the requirement that they have a least (1) USBGA registered offspring on record.
Plus 4 Official Senior Champion Challenges = 1 point each (4 points)
In 2007 DNA must be completed before award is finalized"


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

holy wow!
i've never seen anything other than market wethers
never in my wildest dreams did i think a goat couldget that big!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes , they get big, but another thing is trick photography. By laying on the ground you can make the goat look bigger and more massive, all of these photos are probably photographers kneeling or laying down. its a good tip.


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

So is Elite Ennobeld as good as the *Ennobeld* thing?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i believe its better, i think badnewsboers would know


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

I think I will wright them. The gal I bought my goats from knows them too, so I will ask her as well. Thanks again!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

He comes from excellent lines!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I know nothing about the Boer lines but I DO know a GREAT animals when I see them and I tell you those are some of the most beautiful boar bucks I have ever seen. They are massive.


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you, he is really turning out to be a great first buck for me. What I liked the most about him is his sire. Heres a link. Let me know what you think. He is Downen P115
http://www.caprioleboers.com/herdsirespresent.html


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What can i say other then WOW!!!!! :dance:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Dito What she said!!!!! :shocked:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

very very VERY nice buck! -i'm jelous! :wink:


----------



## Sunrise (Feb 8, 2008)

The best part about it is P115 son's are about $1000.00 to $800.00 to buy one....I got mine for half that! And I love his dam.


----------

